# thoughts on rabbits as indoor pets?



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

I really am considering getting a rabbit. I'd adopt from a shelter instead of a pet store because you know how they're animals are treated... I'd also get one of those wire bar cage things filled with bedding and appropriate food.

Everyone says rabbits are cute, and yeah, don't like being held or played with, I just want something to pet softly haha. Are they generally really dirty animals?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I've never had a rabbit, but I've had guinea pigs, and a friend with a rabbit. 

First off, those cages are WAY too small for either of these animals. It's like keeping your betta in a vase. It's the norm, but it's not actually good for them. 

There are cages you can make that can be any size, and will be MUCH better for your pet.  
I'll find the link and post it for you.  

Other than that, my friend's rabbit was pretty cool. Pink lived in a Rubbermaid box...but only while people were home. Otherwise, Pink roamed the apartment.  She didn't leave messes, she'd go back to her box for that, but she'd get out and scamper around while there was no-one home. We didn't know it at first because as soon as anyone came home, she'd be back in her "box" and refuse to come out on her own. We realized it because my friend lived in the apartment above the barn she managed, and we could hear *something* up there moving around. At first we thought it was something on the roof, but eventually we figured out it was Pink. 
She wasn't overly friendly, not like a dog or a cat, but you could pick her up and stroke her/pet her, but overall she was just sort of a "there" type of pet. Nothing negative about her, she didn't bite or anything, but she wasn't terribly interactive either. 

My guinea pigs were rather the same way. You could pick them up and mess with them, but they'd inevitably leave terrible trails of pellets behind them...and that just grossed me out. So, I left them in their box most of the time. They were kind of cute though, they'd stand up for food and scoot around and be excited when I'd put a new shoe box in there, things like that. And they'd talk when they wanted food. I'd take them outside sometimes and let them roam around in the grass in a little enclosure, things like that. 

Keep in mind though, they may live FAR longer than you think they will. I adopted both of my Pigs through a guinea pig rescue, and was told they were about two or three years old...and would probably only live another year or so. Try three. By the time I took one to the vet because he was starting to act puny, the vet asked me how old they were...I said I thought Rory was about five...and the vet informed me this was the oldest guinea pig he'd ever seen, and way way older than five. Those ages are just guidelines, lol!  Bilbo lived another year and a half.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

This site is for pigs, but it pertains to rabbits as well. Just make the sides taller, or put a "roof" on it with the cubes. 

http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't want another "betta vase scenario"... That's a smart idea. I wouldn't really need a top though, would I? I mean it looks like the rabbits can't jump over that. I'd think only if someone had cats or dogs that they'd need one.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh don't be fooled some bunnies can JUMP! I haven't cared for a rabbit since I was younger, and it wasn't cared for properly, but I've since owned other small furries and in the process researched rabbits. I hope to own some again when I have the space. They are definitely not low maintenance pets, you should research a lot before deciding if they are right for you. http://rabbit.org/


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

unless you plan on letting your rabbit run free range, enclosure size is suggested at 3 good hops (or 8ftx4ft) Those chincy pet store cages are fine if you use it in the same manner that people use a dog crate: for bedtime, or when you're not home to supervise your rabbit.

I've heard great things about x pens, and they have an option with a top.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, you'd definitely want to put a top on it.  The metal grids are actually shelving units from places like walmart, target, sometimes even big grocery stores. They have these little clips that go on each corner, and you can easily create a top for them because the clips are designed to make shelves, so they can be put on from the sides or from the top.  I'm at work right now, but when I get home I'll check and see if I can find some photos of ones done with tops.  It's been a long time since I had the pigs, but I do remember seeing some cages that had tops to them because the people also had cats.  

They seem difficult, but they're really not (if you get a package of the grids, you'll see what I mean, if you can build with legos, you can make one of these cages), and they're usually about the cheapest way to make a good sized enclosure.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's one with a top like Blue Fish mentioned:









Google "Cube Rabbit Cage" and you'll find a ton of results, a few I think would be fantastic for our bunnies when we move! ooooooh! This one is my favorite, I wonder if that's big enough for a FG/NZ mix lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh! I would like to suggest a couple of things:
since rabbits need hay to some degree, I find a bale and store it in a large rubbermaid tote, the stuff you buy in the petstore is more expensive for 5lbs or less than an entire bale that will last you much longer. I would also keep a mat under the bin, chaff (tiny leaves and stems) will get everywhere and isn't vacuum friendly.

Rabbits NEED enrichment. Some really good (and cheap) toys are TP or paper towel tubes, soda boxes, or tissue boxes stuffed with hay. Ours really loved them.

Rabbits also need to chew to keep their teeth from getting too long. As long as there are no chemicals sprayed on your trees, they can nibble twigs. Just make sure that the tree itself if "rabbitable" first (Rabbit safe/toxic trees list)

I would also suggest looking into litter training your potential future rabbit. they may still leave poops outside the box, but at least most of the liquid waste will be in one spot and a lot easier to clean.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've cared for a rabbit before, and if you're good with your hands then make a cage. 8x4 would be good, it's about the size of a entire sheet of plywood, thouhg if you make it from plywood use the solid stuff and not particle board or anything that utilizes glue because bunnies do gnaw. If it's where you sleep it will probably keep you awake

As for cleanliness mine used to kick bedding and pellets out onto the floor so either make the sides taller or just get a dust buster unless you're not one to care about picking them up (at the time I was).

And yeah you got to let them out even then. I used to have a leash and harness and let him scamper around the yard, supervised of course.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually know someone who trained his rabbit to use a litterbox and he gives her free reign of the kitchen/laundry room. One thing to consider is many people (like me) are horribly allergic to rabbits. I mean, I can't even be in a room a rabbit was in even if the rabbit is no longer there. So it's a good idea to keep the rabbit in a part of your house where you don't usually have guests around, or certain guests might stop coming over because they can't handle the allergies.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

For adoptable rabbits at shelters near you, petfinder.com is a great resource, i found both of my dogs through petfinder.

Yes rabbits can be litter trained- in fact I've heard many rabbits are actually rather easy to litter box train, though Im sure it depends on the individual and i can cannot speak from experience as I don't own rabbits but know quite a bit about them. Rabbits eat the cecal pellets they make when they defecate, so putting their hay (most recommend free feeding something like Timothy hay) in the litter box or in a hay rack next to it can help with litter training.

As for the thing about rabbits not liking being held or played with, that's not always true of ALL rabbits. Though not always the same in those respects when compared to something like a dog, there are rabbits that do tolerate or even enjoy sitting on laps, being held, playing with toys, etc. There are rabbits that will lie on their backs and let you rub their belly! But of course, just like betta fish, dogs, cats, and every other animal, they all have their own personalities and that comes complete with likes and dislikes. Having a house rabbit, as opposed to a rabbit kept outside in a hutch enables you to not only view more of your rabbits behaviors (and it yours) but interact with it more. Like many small animals, gerbils, guinea pigs, etc. the more time you spend with your rabbit and the more effort you put into working with it the more likely it is to become used to things like grooming, playing, and petting.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

All great advice here. I have a rabbit now, she's 7 years old now! (I forgot to celebrate her bday I just realised!)

Tip: adopt *spayed/neutered* rabbit. It's cheaper for you and easier in the long run since hormones will have already died off. Acacia took about a full year of me having her before her hormones died off post-spay. It was ridiculous, she was very moody and somewhat aggressive. 

I fully support indoor house rabbits as pets. They are smart, contrary t popular belief, and you can train them with a clicker or food rewards. http://www.youtube.com/user/fuzzfarm

I keep Acacia in a closed top NIC "condo". It's made out of those cubes from target and is 3 long, 2 wide, 3 high. (I'll show pics after work) I used to have open top pens for her and my other rabbit years ago and I would go in and sit down with them but since moving and getting my current cat I need to have her completely safe. 

Rabbits CAN live outside but it's like chaining a dog to a dog house in my eyes. When it's out of sight, it's out of mind. then there's weather, predators, disease. Lonliness. Rabbits are social animals and like to bond with another rabbit. If you cannot get another rabbit, for whatever reason, then keep your rabbit inside and he'll bond with you. Talk to him, sing to him, sit with him. Th bonding process can take time depending on the rabbit. Be patient. 

It's rewarding to have a little bunny. Getting to know them is fun because did you even know bunnies made sound?!?


----------

